# Pb envoi mails avec Mail, Free et Laposte.net



## JeromeAAA (11 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Jai un Macbook et jutilise Mail et comme webmail laposte.net. J'ai un problème d'envoi de mails quand je change de FAI. 

Toute lannée, jai comme FAI Numéricable et jai interfacé Mail et laposte.net grâce à un compte que jai créé sur Mail et appelé « laposte.net » que jai défini comme compte par défaut à utiliser (imap.laposte.net en réception et smtp.laposte.net en sortie). Tout marche bien.

Actuellement en déplacement, jutilise comme FAI Free. Tout marche (internet, Mail en réception) sauf lenvoi demails via Mail. Ayant lu ici et là que certains FAI imposaient lutilisation de leur SMTP, jai modifié les paramétrages de mon compte Mail pour changer le SMTP en « smtp.free.fr », et jai également mis comme « canal » 25 sur la base des autres utilisateurs de ce compte Free là où je suis, qui eux sont sur PC. 

Cependant je narrive toujours pas à envoyer des emails depuis Mail.  Jai un message derreur sur mail me disant « le serveur SMTP « smtp.free.fr » ne gère pas lauthentification ».  Dailleurs, même sur la fenêtre de profil du compte Mail, dès que je change de smtp.laposte.net vers smtp.free.fr, dans la fenêtre smtp, mon compte laposte.net est décrit comme « désactivé ». 

Quelquun peut-il maider ? Merci davance !


----------



## pickwick (11 Août 2009)

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/besoin-daide-pour-les-fai-sur-mac-224731.html


----------



## ntx (11 Août 2009)

Il faut débloquer le port du SMTP via ton compte sur le site de Free et mettre tes identifiant et mot de passe dans le réglage de ton SMTP dans Mail.


----------



## da capo (11 Août 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/besoin-daide-pour-les-fai-sur-mac-224731.html



Il y a actuellement plus de 2500 messages dans le fil concernant free.
Aucune synthèse n'y est faite.
Ce n'est absolument pas constructif d'envoyer quelqu'un vers ce fil.

Pour régler le problème : le principe est simple.
Comme le signale le message d'erreur le smtp de free ne gère pas l'authentification.
Donc les préférences/comptes de Mail tu choisis modifier la liste des serveurs d'envoi (en bas) et dans l'onglet avancé tu choisis "aucune" pour l'authentification.


----------



## pickwick (11 Août 2009)

*Il y a actuellement plus de 2500 messages dans le fil concernant free.
Aucune synthèse n'y est faite.
Ce n'est absolument pas constructif d'envoyer quelqu'un vers ce fil.*

Tout à fait d'accord mais dans ce cas il faudrait supprimer ce fil et modifier les conseils données par les modos et admins.
Et faute de connaître et donner la réponse directement, ce peut SOUVENT être une piste de recherche, tout comme la table d'orientations, ne pensez vous pas ?
Le fil aurait pu contenir une synthèse... désolé ce n'était pas le cas.

Bravo pour votre réponse précise que je n'avais pas.


----------



## da capo (11 Août 2009)

Cher pickwick, tu as battu ton record de messages d'hier : il est l'heure d'aller te coucher.


----------



## pickwick (11 Août 2009)

Tu as raison je vais y aller bientôt, bonne nuit ! J'ai suivi tes conseils pourtant aujourd'hui, tous tes conseils....


----------



## JeromeAAA (11 Août 2009)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses et un TRES GRAND MERCI à Da Capo pour sa réponse qui marche en effet parfaitement et du 1er coup !

---------- Post added at 23h42 ---------- Previous post was at 23h39 ----------

PS après mon dernier commentaire: la bonne réponse est donc:

*"Comme le signale le message d'erreur le smtp de free ne gère pas l'authentification.
Donc les préférences/comptes de Mail tu choisis modifier la liste des serveurs d'envoi (en bas) et dans l'onglet avancé tu choisis "aucune" pour l'authentification."*

Merci encore !


----------

